# MASCAR 9: Modifieds at Church Hill Raceway



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Next round of the MASCAR Championship is for the Modifed class of magnet cars at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway in Gloucester, VA..Saturday March 3rd. 
Modifieds are 3 ohm magnet cars with polymer traction magnets. Track opens at 8am, with tech at 11am...racing to follow.

Track is a 4'x16' Wizzard track, directions and track picture:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

Home of the 2012 5th Annual Thunder Cup
May 5th, Chesapeake, VA
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html



Nat's fund ebay auctions:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow, a huge crowd for our group joined MASCAR's early Saint Paddy's Day blow out for the hyper, ballistic modified class. Bob Langer came back for his second race, and decided these cars were a bit much and after showing us some NOS Super II and Dynabrute cars, went to the race directors chair and did a great job running the races. New racer, Carl Sciscio, dove in and purchased a RTR Wizzard Storm, borrowed a DiFalco from Mark Smith and quickly came to terms with the fastest class we race. Brian Edwards, erstwhile partner in Slot Chaos, the premier HO commercial raceway in Virginia came by to relive those days and also do some video of the racing action. His sons were little tykes when Slot Chaos was hosting regular Saturday racing, now days they do their racing in the dirt on BMX bikes. Race hostess, Angela Jamerson, served up a whole St. Patrick's Day buffett for the hungry racers on short notice, as the Ronnie stepped to host back to back races, when the schedule got messed up. Check out the full pictorial race report for the all the action:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-3-12.html

Round 10 is BeachJet March 24th, at the Super Track, Robby Whiteed's TKO masterpiece:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html



Home of the 2012 5th Annual Thunder Cup
May 5th, Chesapeake, VA
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html



And also thanks for the continuing support of MASCAR's ebay auctions, raising money to host the Nats:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/magnuts/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Check out the professional video of how much fun we have in MASCAR racing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-zZZTxjsfw&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's another one with more ballistic racing action from MASCAR:
http://youtu.be/ALVgsee4B50?hd=1


----------

